# Leichte V Brake



## ChrissiF (14. Juni 2016)

Nachdem ich jetzt schon x-mal die V Brake am Orbea MX20 Team meiner Tochter neu einstellen musste suche ich nach einem Ersatz. Könnt ihr mir eine leichte V Brake empfehlen, die auch was taugt?
Am Cube 160 vom Junior habe ich eine Tektro 730 verbaut. Die lässt sich schön einstellen. Aber evtl gibt es ja auch noch etwas leichteres?


----------



## tripletschiee (14. Juni 2016)

Was ist Dein Budget?

Die sind schicke und sehr leicht: KlickerDiKlacker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (14. Juni 2016)

Ich kann die empfehlen, die fahre ich selber. Schau einfach im ebay


----------



## Roelof (14. Juni 2016)

Shimpanso XT oder xtr mit Paralellogramm. Hab noch eine XT in der Restekiste. Soll ich dir schauen, ob die vollständig ist?


----------



## ChrissiF (14. Juni 2016)

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps! Die sind scheinbar alle leichter als die Tektro (158g). Und sehen auch gut aus. Die AEST gibt es aber nicht in schwarz, oder? @Roelof was wiegen denn die XT/XTR?


----------



## Floh (14. Juni 2016)

Diese zwanghaft-Leichtbau Bremsen sehen mir immer zu windig aus. Ich würde bei Shimano oder Avid bleiben. Viele dieser Mini V-Brakes sind m.E. auch für Crosser gedacht und haben evtl. ein abweichendes Übersetzungsverhältnis (korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre, aber die Schenkel sehen so kurz aus bei der Tektro)?

Avid SD7 wiegt 168 Gramm und kostet das Stück 25 Euro - ob man wegen 10 Gramm auf Funktion verzichten sollte?


----------



## Diman (14. Juni 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Avid SD7 wiegt 168 Gramm


pro Stück dafür kannst du 3x AEST verbauen. 


ChrissiF schrieb:


> Die AEST gibt es aber nicht in schwarz, oder?


Doch, doch.


----------



## Silberrücken (14. Juni 2016)

welche Griffe sind tauglich fuer Kinderhaende und einstellbar? Danke.


----------



## Roelof (14. Juni 2016)

Ich hab leider kein Gewicht zur Hand - Modellbezeichnung müsste aber Shimano BR-M760 sein. Die Shimpanso (sowohl XTR als auch XT) sind sicherlich schwerer als die Mini V-Brake. Dafür braucht der Nachwuchs aber aufgrund des Paralellogrammes weniger Kraft beim Bremsen. Die AEST ist wie KCNC und Extralite relativ fummelig, alle drei Bremsen sind am Limit konstruiert und weich, auch wenn nicht ganz so schlimm wie eine Vuelta Magnesium. Sprich die Bremsarme flexen stark und haben einen relativ weichen Druckpunkt, eine vernünftige Bremsmodulation ist schwierig.

Grundsätzlich bin ich ja bekennender Fan von Scheibenbremsen an Kinderrädern. Bei Felgenbremsen empfehle ich lieber zu kräftigeren Bremsen zu greifen, und das steht oft im Widerspruch mit leicht. 

Das selbe gilt für Bremshebel. Ich hab da für mich selbst einiges ausprobiert und einen Kompromiss aus leicht und gut gefunden und zwar SRAM V-Brake Hebel aus Composite (neudeutsche Bezeichnung für Plastik) aus der Youngtimer-Ecke. Derzeit hab ich aber nur 3 Paar hier und die geb ich einfach nicht gern raus, auch wenn ich sie momentan nicht brauche. Ich bekomm die aber nur so selten. 
Günstig und gut, wenn auch nicht superleicht, sind stinknormale Deore V-Brake Hebel. Die schwarzen, langweiligen. Gute Grifflänge, vernünftig steifer Hebel, der sich nahe an den Griff drehen lässt. Der große Knubbel am Ende schmeichelt auch Frauen- und Kinderhänden und liegt angenehmer in meiner Hand als die Avid-Hebel.

Mit Avid macht man sicher auch nix falsch, aber da sind nach meinem Empfinden die Shimpanso-Bremsen doch noch um ein Eck kräftiger. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## trifi70 (14. Juni 2016)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> was wiegen denn die XT/XTR?


Viel zu viel. Staune dass dieser Tipp ausgerechnet vom Leichtbaufreak schlechthin kommt. 

Und die AEST sollen doch sogar für Kinder recht "windig" sein. Lieber solide normale XT und gut.


----------



## Roelof (14. Juni 2016)

@trifi70 Ich sag ja immer wieder: Eine leichte Scheibenbremse ist zumindest gleich schwer, wenn nicht leichter, als eine funktionierende Felgenbremse...  nur teurer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (14. Juni 2016)

Ohje, das ist alles jetzt doch nicht ganz so einfach. Scheibenbremsen fallen leider raus. Das Orbea hat zwar die Aufnahmen dafür, aber da brauche ich ja auch einen neuen LRS usw. Das übersteigt dann deutlich meine Schrauber-Kunst.
Ich hab jetzt mal bei Google die hier noch gefunden: sehen für mein laienhaftes Auge gut aus und sind richtig leicht: https://www.bike24.de/p1129342.html
Wäre das eine Option?

LG Christina

Ach ja, mit den verbauten Hebeln kommt meine Tochter gut klar. Keine Ahnung, was das genau für welche sind.


----------



## Floh (14. Juni 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> welche Griffe sind tauglich fuer Kinderhaende und einstellbar? Danke.


Bei besagter Avid hat man eine Madenschraube, mit der der Griffabstand zum Lenker eingestellt wird. Die originale Madenschraube ist für Kinderhände zu kurz. Lässt sich aber mit einer längeren vom Eisenwarenhandel um die Ecke lösen und ist dann super.


----------



## Linipupini (14. Juni 2016)

Das sind doch die, die ich auch schon mal als kurze gepostet hatte.
Im gegensatz zu Kcnc oder Aest sind die super stabil, fahre ich selber auf meinem Bike.
Nicht ganz billig, aber leicht und effektiv.


----------



## ChrissiF (14. Juni 2016)

Dachte, deine heißen TRP *CX9*? Okay, danke, dann weiß ich schon mal mehr.


----------

